# Jamis Boss Cruiser



## 2wheelmax (Nov 5, 2010)

I have an original Jamis Boss Cruiser and was wondering if there is any market demand for it. 

1. I purchased it originally in 1983 for $120 brand new. It is vintage like me.

2. It is their largest beach cruiser and was the hottest bike at the time. 

3. It is in good original condition with blues rims and aftermarket tires. It needs a rear brake handle, but everything works and it rides perfectly. I think it is a 5-speed.

4. I ride my motorcycle a lot more and have little time to pedal.

Good to meet you all.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

oh boy


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

You don't own it unless you post a pic here......also there is a "what is it worth" thread at the top, the sticky.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

proto2000 said:


> You don't own it unless you post a pic here......also there is a "what is it worth" thread at the top, the sticky.


Yup. Post 'em up.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey 'max, welcome aboard. 

As alluded to by proto2000, there's a sticky about the social nit pick pile of poo you just stepped in by asking whether your bike had any marketability. 

Long story short, no hard feelings, please post pics, if your desire is to chat about your bike, rides you take it on, etc. If you're planning on offloading it, best of luck with it, take several nice pics, list it on Craigslist or eBay for what you'd like to get at a minimum, and let 'er rip!


----------



## 77speed (Nov 28, 2006)

Mmm, there was one on my local Craigslist (and e-bay) pretty much all summer. There didn't seem to be much interest in it, at least not at the price at which it was offered.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Ah, Memories. In 1982 I was a 12 year old living in Wilmington NC. I bought my first big boy bike with my own money. $85 bucks for a Jamis Earth Cruiser, perfect bike for the flat coastal plain. 2 years later I move inland to a town near Asheville in the mountains. I quickly ditched the single speed and bought a Boss, stripped off the chain guard and reflectors and had my first trail bike. I guess thats why I like clunkers so much, they make me feel like a kid again.


----------



## 2wheelmax (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry for crossing over the yellow line. I will post some pics this weekend. 

I do a lot of ebay, but am not going to get into shipping a low dollar item of that size.

The bike is still the best beach ride I ever had including a Schwinn Stingray I had back in 1976. I took the banana seat off that bike and put a 10-speed seat on it. Put an MX set of handle bars and jumped ramps with it.

A kid I used to play baseball with did the same thing. We would put a piece of wood on top of cinder blocks. The more blocks you stacked the bigger daredevil you were. I wiped out once and instantly grew smarter. This other kid stacked a couple of blocks to launch himself. He came down and broke his arm with the bone coming out through the skin. True story.


----------



## 2wheelmax (Nov 5, 2010)

I have the pics now, but cannot figure out how to post them. What is the proper procedure to post when you need a URL?


----------

